# charro beans



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

1 lb dry pinto beans (i dont soak)
3 cup water
3 cup chicken broth
1 smoked ham hock
bring to boil then simmer with lid

cook 6 slices bacon to crumble into bean pot

1 med yellow or white onion
1-3 jalapeno depending on taste
3 cloves garlic
chop veggies and saute in some bacon grease.

once veggies are sauted, and veggies, one can petite diced tomatoes, and bacon to beans along with 1-2 teaspoons cumin.

simmer roughly 3 hours or until beans are soft but not mushy or split. also pre-boiling the hock takes out some of the salt and makes it more tender without over cooking the beans.

remove and slice up the hock and ad back into pot. garnish with fresh cilantro when served.

enjoy!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Similar to mine. You left out the seasoning though!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

This sounds good. Thanks for posting. I might try this plus some beer and cilantro.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

oh and dont forget the hot sauce! i add a few drops of daves ghost pepper to my bowls, that stuff is intense but flavorful. 

bigfishtx: i only add cumin as seasoning, plenty of flavor from ham hock, bacon and others ingredients for me.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thinking it's bean time myself.


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks will have to try this.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sort thru them... kick out any rocks and dirt clods...
if you want thick beans soak and save water,,,
soak all night...
or cook the hells outta them right now...
or throw out the soak water and start over... thinner that way
then add salt pork, onions garlic and whatever else,,,
beer makes a good baracho bean pot, but spoils easy for keeping left-overs
I use a big clay pot...
best way to cook pinto beans
cast-iron makes 'm purple..
alum pots just don't have the flavor...


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

kweber said:


> sort thru them... kick out any rocks and dirt clods...
> if you want thick beans soak and save water,,,
> soak all night...
> or cook the hells outta them right now...
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the beer. Makes sense but i haven't thought of that. And I need to check out this clay pot method. What's the difference between boraccho and charro? I buy them both at HEB and like them both.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

most cheap mx clay pots have lead in them...you don't want that...
old rancher in SoTx said to boil the pot w/water at least 7 times before using...that's for cheap mercacdo type pots
http://www.mexgrocer.com/clay-cookware.html
bought one of these...
fill w/water and boil...let it cool...
then it's ready


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

We started using the Maracoba (spelling) beans instead of pintos. We like the taste and the beans are much larger.
Tight lines & Good cooking to all!


----------



## lonestargulfcoast (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks Delicious, we have been using Anasazi beans and they turn out great. Silky and don't have to soak them


----------

